# Chaos Dwarfs as an Official Army



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I hear through the grapevine that Chaos Dwarfs are no longer legal in GW sponsored Events in the UK.

Is this expected to continue?

At one point, Gav Thorpe stated that Chaos Dwarfs would definitely be receiving their own army book, but now that he is no longer affiliated with GW Dev, will this still be the case?

Chaos Dwarfs have a very uncertain future in the hobby, at least officially. Here's to hoping for a ruddy red light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

We can only hope. They were a good army poorly executed, then got punished for a half assed attemp for a quick cash in rather than the normal effort put into a new release. Even the models werent that bad ,for the time they were released and there is plenty of scope for more unit choices to finish the army off. People would buy the army if it was rereleased and properly supported, the opposite of what happened the first time which is an unfortunate catch 22


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

i recon they looked really good when done right, they really should get there own army book.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

its annoying as i spent ages converting my chaos dwarves and theyre stuck as allies (dogs of war dwarves ) for my ogres as i havent got the heart to use a normal dwarf army as a counts as although its the only way they will see a tourney


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Chaos Dwarfs are still legal for the local tourneys, but my command of the army is really shoddy at the moment, lol.

Just played a 2250pt game against the new VC and got whooped pretty good. But, my dice were not in it for me. The first three turns, my magic and shooting combined to temporarily remove only 3 Skellies. That's it, lol.

Maybe tomorrow will be a better day for the Stunties.


----------

